# Nice touch from Marriott Monarch



## gwenco (Nov 1, 2012)

After 15 years of trading, this was a first. The above resort sent us a form requesting what building and or/ amenities we would prefer for our upcoming Thanksgiving week stay!  Guess we'll see if they actually abide to our wishes but it was still a nice gesture as I usually have to call ahead.


----------



## Carol C (Nov 2, 2012)

gwenco said:


> After 15 years of trading, this was a first. The above resort sent us a form requesting what building and or/ amenities we would prefer for our upcoming Thanksgiving week stay!  Guess we'll see if they actually abide to our wishes but it was still a nice gesture as I usually have to call ahead.



Tell them you want 5th fl. in Magnolia bldg; it is the one with the rooftop sundeck so you'd be close to that...plus the lobby and small workout room are on ground level. Enjoy!


----------



## gwenco (Nov 29, 2012)

*Got what we wanted!*

I had requested the Azalea building and they did in fact, give it to us!  We had an oceanfront 2nd flr balcony room and absolutely loved this resort. Very friendly staff and the level of service was top notch!  Will be posting a review soon,

And, BTW, we did partake in the Savour the Low Country food tour and would HIGHLY recommend it!  Great deal along with great company.  You tour 5 different places within the Coligny Square district and it also includes a wine tasting!:whoopie:


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 29, 2012)

We're seeing these emails from more and more Marriott resorts; I think they're a product of the computer system and not necessarily generated at the individual resort level.  From the various TUG reports it seems that they still don't all make an effort to fulfill requests, same as it used to be before this email system started.  The first time I used one to request a service at the spa at Barony a staff member from the resort called to let me know they weren't able to book any spa services.  I told him that's what I thought, but since the email asked specifically if I wanted a spa service I figured it was worth taking the shot.  He was surprised.  

(I can move your thread to the Marriott board if you want, so that those owners who might not see it here can post their own experiences.)


----------



## randster2 (Nov 30, 2012)

I am interested in the Savour the Low Country tour.  What restaurants did you go to?  What food did you get?  Thanks.


----------



## dls0210 (Nov 30, 2012)

We must have been neighbors.  We booked an exchange with Interval for Thanksgiving week.  On that form received by email, I also requested Azalea.  We were in 3825, 2nd floor oceanfront.  We LOVED sitting out on the balcony at sunrise or later in the day reading.  

Also on that form, we requested a mid-week tidy service for Wednesday.  It did not happen.  When I called the front desk that evening, they gave no explanation, but they did bring us fresh towels.

I also mentioned on the form that we would be arriving on Sunday rather than Saturday.   But when I called the resort a week before arrival to make sure they had that in their records, they did not.

So it didn't seem like the form was actually recorded in any manner after I returned it to them.   As for our room assignment, we booked the week through Interval 15 months in advance, so I'm pretty sure we picked up a fixed week the owner deposited, so we were assigned to that owner's room.  That's my guess anyway.  I highly doubt we got that oceanfront room, because I listed it on the form as my preference.  But you never know...


----------



## Carol C (Nov 30, 2012)

randster2 said:


> I am interested in the Savour the Low Country tour.  What restaurants did you go to?  What food did you get?  Thanks.



If you're a foodie, I suggest you check out the "Oilerie", a little store in the Village at Wexford (near the Jazz Corner...enter the shopping center at the Wendy's which you can't miss with its red & white stripes in plain view from Hwy 278.) I was just telling Marty about it yesterday. This tiny shop has wonderful varieties of olive oil, olives, pickles, herbs...and best of all their sublime 25 yr aged balsamic vinegar. You can taste before buying! A must-visit IMHO!


----------



## gwenco (Nov 30, 2012)

*Savour the Low country "review"*

I guess I better do this before I forget where we dined.

I am not sure she changes up the line or types of restaurants but they are where she and her family go to eat and are of course, non-chain types of places to dine within Coligny Square.

The tour is conducted from 2 p.m. to alittle after 5 p.m. - thus being the slow hours for the restaurant business. The first place was an indian/mediterrean type where we dined on freshly made humus and lamb appetizers. I believe it was called Daniels.
The 2nd was our grandkids' 2nd favorite - A bar type of place called Bombey's or something to that effect and served us award winning pork sliders. They also gave us (3) bowls of their specialty stew and salads to be split among the 12 of us.
The 3rd place (our grandkids least favorite) was a Greek to Me where we dined on Spankovia (spinach/feta pie) and calamari along with a greek salad.
We loved it as the portions and taste were fantastic but did they really have to place the squid tentacles on our kids' plates?!
The 4th was the wine tasting at VINE. They had us dine outside and also gave us bruschetta (fresh farm to table) along with excellent wine.  My husband and I enjoyed two glasses each and of course, if you bought those while dining, they would have been at least $9.00 a piece.
The 5th and last was a stop for dessert at Sweet Carolines cupcake shop. The owner just happened to be there and she brought my granddaughter behind the counter and had her pick out a t-shirt which was complimentary. You get to choose the cupcake of your choice to go along with coffee or choose to eat it there (which of course, my grandkids choose to eat there's on the spot)! We did return the next day to purchase (4) more as they are freshly made daily.

Highly, highly recommend this activity. Alice also gives a historical tour with the food tour. Alittle lengthly as you are pretty much starving by the time the food starts coming out but there was no waiting as each restaurant is prepared for your arrival and also gives a "speal" regarding their respective eating establishment.  The price is well worth it at $45 a person. She only tours Tuesdays and Thursday and has been doing this as of March 2012.:whoopie:


----------



## Pompey Family (Dec 2, 2012)

gwenco said:


> I guess I better do this before I forget where we dined.
> 
> I am not sure she changes up the line or types of restaurants but they are where she and her family go to eat and are of course, non-chain types of places to dine within Coligny Square.
> 
> ...



I'm glad I read your review as I would expect a 'savour the low county tour' as being a tour to taste a selection of southern food not a variety of cuisines from around the world.  There's a distinct absence of southern US restaurants in the UK so whilst I can pop down the road and order Indian, Greek, Italian etc it's impossible to dine on chicken fried steak, collard greens, hush puppies etc.  This is one of the attractions of visiting the States so this tour will not be on my list when we return to HHI.


----------



## hjtug (Dec 2, 2012)

Pompey Family said:


> There's a distinct absence of southern US restaurants in the UK so whilst I can pop down the road and order Indian, Greek, Italian etc it's impossible to dine on chicken fried steak, collard greens, hush puppies etc.  This is one of the attractions of visiting the States so this tour will not be on my list when we return to HHI.



Have you tried Dye's Gullah Fixin's on Hilton Head?


----------

